# Hiniker 9.5' Skidsteer V-Plow Trip Edge



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

I have all the wiring and controls for this plow
The person who had it before me bent the plow and tried to repair it but it never cleaned really well unless you were in scoop or V. We attempted to correct their mistakes and we did improve this but it's not perfect. It does have brand new cutting edges and everything works.
$1,200

Call or Txt Adam 330-231-6969


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Still Available


----------

